# Have: tau army want: dark elves



## Sprints54 (Jan 11, 2011)

I have
11 crisis suits 2 painted 3 primed some are pinned
1 commander crisis suit
24 fire warriors primed
2 broadside suits
3 stealth suits painted
12 kroot primed 2 painted
2 kroot hounds
1 kroot shaper
1 devilfish primed
2 hammerheads 1 partially painted
1 skryray with hammerhead turret
3 pathfinders with railrifles primed
Gun drones
Various bits
New edition codex

Would like to trade for a dark elf army seein how I would like to try playing fantasy. Would like around $300 dollars worth of dark elves. US only


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

would you consider a Tomb Kings or a Orks and Goblin army?


----------

